# Graphics Card Upgrade Advice



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,
  I have recently updated my system and planning an upgrade for my existing XFX 9800GT.Please go through below and suggest.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? 
Ans:Corsair VX450


2. What is your budget?
Ans:13,000 (Max)


3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:My monitor is a dell 19 inch with native resolution of 1440 * 900.So that would be the max i would like to go now with medium settings to play games like crysis all versions, COD , MOH , Skyrim etc.


4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:C2D E6550
    Asus P5G41T-M-LX Motherboard
    Western Digital 1 TB WD1002FAEX & a seagate 500 GB
    G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)



Note: I was planning to buy a HIS 6870 ICEQ Edition.But not sure whether it will cause any bottleneck with my current CPU & Mobo.Also not sure whwther VX 450 is enough for that setup.Currently iam using XFX 9800 GT.I want to upgrade this to support new games on decent frame rates.
	Iam open to buying online as wellas both nvidia & AMD.But would like a nice VFM card.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 10, 2012)

MSI HD 7850 OC'd Power edition for 14k(If you can extend it by 1k)
Otherwise HD 7850 MSI OD'd non power edition for 13k

But your CPU might bottleneck..


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> MSI HD 7850 OC'd Power edition for 14k(If you can extend it by 1k)
> Otherwise HD 7850 MSI OD'd non power edition for 13k
> 
> But your CPU might bottleneck..



If that is the case, what's the next option?.Will it work if is use HIS 6870 (Version mentioned on previous post) as planned earlier?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2012)

There is no point of getting HD 6870 now as it is an older generation card and can hardly handles current demanding games @ Full HD with high setting enables. Gigabyte HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 is available at 13.8K in MdComputers.in. Get that one, the best card at your budget.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> There is no point of getting HD 6870 now as it is an older generation card and can hardly handles current demanding games @ Full HD with high setting enables. Gigabyte HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 is available at 13.8K in MdComputers.in. Get that one, the best card at your budget.



Thanks for the response.But as suggested by NH my CPU might bottleneck.I don't want to game at ultra high resolution.Playing at reasonable frame rates will do.Also iam not planning currently to change the PSU.So the new graphics card should be able to work on the existing PSU.So please suggest a graphics card on that range.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

even HD6870s performance will be bottle necked by your cpu but if you are getting playable FPS in every games don't be bothered to much - gaming at 80 FPS and 120 FPS makes no difference  anyway, talking about the PSU - HD7850 consumes less power than HD6870 and you can even OC the cpu and PSu both with that PSu provided you have a good cooler for the cpu - so just get get the HD7850 - another alternatve you may consider is GTX 660 though it may cost 500-1000 bucks more.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> even HD6870s performance will be bottle necked by your cpu but if you are getting playable FPS in every games don't be bothered to much - gaming at 80 FPS and 120 FPS makes no difference  anyway, talking about the PSU - HD7850 consumes less power than HD6870 and you can even OC the cpu and PSu both with that PSu provided you have a good cooler for the cpu - so just get get the HD7850 - another alternatve you may consider is GTX 660 though it may cost 500-1000 bucks more.




Ok suggest a good model of 7850.Also, what do you think about a hd7770 with my config?


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

comparing the price and peformance with every other HD7850s this is the best : R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC and when you have the budget for a HD7850 why thinking about HD7770 - stick with the HD7850 - it will be fruitful in the long run


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> comparing the price and peformance with every other HD7850s this is the best : R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC and when you have the budget for a HD7850 why thinking about HD7770 - stick with the HD7850 - it will be fruitful in the long run



Sorry! But did you mean the MSI one or Gigabyte?.If you meant Gigabyte, i have not heard much about mdicomputers.in.Is it a reliable site?


----------



## Naxal (Nov 13, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Sorry! But did you mean the MSI one or Gigabyte?.If you meant Gigabyte, i have not heard much about mdicomputers.in.Is it a reliable site?



The store is a well know destination of Kolkata IT hardware purchasers. MD offers really cool prices and deals and reputed store also but no idea about their online dealings !


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Sorry! But did you mean the MSI one or Gigabyte?.If you meant Gigabyte, i have not heard much about mdicomputers.in.Is it a reliable site?



take your pick 
AMD R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
or
Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB OC GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> take your pick
> AMD R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> or
> Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB OC GDDR5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Both are crossing my budget.Gigabyte 7850 from MDI seems to be cheaper.Let me think on it.One last question.If iam going for the gigabyte version, will i have any problem in installing the card on my cabby(NZXT Gamma).The dimension of Gigabyte  card is as follows:
H= 42.5mm, L=241 mm, W= 137mm


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Myth (Nov 13, 2012)

NZXT Gamma dimensions : 190 X 449 X 508 mm
I dont see why it wont fit.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Both are crossing my budget.Gigabyte 7850 from MDI seems to be cheaper.Let me think on it.One last question.If iam going for the gigabyte version, will i have any problem in installing the card on my cabby(NZXT Gamma).The dimension of Gigabyte  card is as follows:
> H= 42.5mm, L=241 mm, W= 137mm



I was just pointing to the model names/nos of the cards - getting from local shops usually gives you a cheaper ( read better ) deal. Anyway, I personally like the PE ed. card most though it costs more but worth the extra.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> I was just pointing to the model names/nos of the cards - getting from local shops usually gives you a cheaper ( read better ) deal. Anyway, I personally like the PE ed. card most though it costs more but worth the extra.



Well, that's ok.But getting these cards at Kerala locally would be tough.So my options as I see it are finding a good deal online like the gigabyte card or go in for an older card like 6850 or 6870 or wait until January for 8000 series to come out.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2012)

don't settle for any older gen cards and wait for Sea Islands too - AMD cards with latest drivers are the best performer now - so why would they want to release the 8 series product line so soon ? let them milk the 7 series cards first  and if you can wait why not soup up the budget by ~1.5-2k and get the HD7850 Pe Ed - it's one of the best OCable HD7850 available on the market.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> don't settle for any older gen cards and wait for Sea Islands too - AMD cards with latest drivers are the best performer now - so why would they want to release the 8 series product line so soon ? let them milk the 7 series cards first  and if you can wait why not soup up the budget by ~1.5-2k and get the HD7850 Pe Ed - it's one of the best OCable HD7850 available on the market.



Thank's for all the advice.So you are suggesting MSI PE version?. Any particular reason? The gigabyte version is OC'd to 975 Mhz and costs less
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-gv-r...-card/p/itmd9hhs3vgwzvde?pid=GRCD9HHSMYFMGVEP

Will MSI version (or for that matter any 7850 ) be supported by my motherboard? Any problem with card dimension in relation to my cabby?.Sorry for sounding repetitive.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 15, 2012)

All versions of HD 7850 will fit in your cabinet and it is supported by your Motherboard. But for avoiding compatibility and stability issues, 1st update the Motherboard with the latest BIOS.


----------



## vkl (Nov 15, 2012)

Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5@12.7k seems as a good option.

The thing with MSI hd7850 power edition is that it can reach somewhat higher max clocks when overclocked than some other models.
Hd 7850 PE has a length of ~8.3inches.It would fit easily into nzxt gamma.
Most of the Hd7850 cards are less than or a bit above 10inches and should fit well in the cabinet.
Very few models are above 11inches like HIS HD 7850 IceQ Turbo X(~11.7"),these won't fit into nzxt gamma without modding.
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD has a length of ~9.5",should fit well into the cabinet.
GV-R7850OC-2GD looks better priced.

Also for 14.5-15k one can get Gigabyte gtx660 OC  which would be overall a better option than msi hd7850 PE at that price point as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## cygnusrifter (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I post my query about graphic card upgrade here itself or should I start a new thread?


----------



## Myth (Nov 19, 2012)

Better to start your own thread.


----------

